# E1-Lens, punctate cataract *significance unknown



## River Hill (Oct 21, 2008)

I am looking at pedigree info and the Dam has this listed on the OFFA. Is this something to be concerned about for a breeding? Also can someone tell me what this means?


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Punctate cataracts listed as breeder option on a CERF means the examining vet thought they were insignificant but could not say for sure they weren't hereditary. I have a bitch that had breeder option/punctate cataract on her first CERF at 15 mos. The examining vet was the same one who treated her at 4 mos. when she got bit by a snapping turtle on that same eye. She developed uveitis probably as a result of it but everything did heal OK except the punctate cataract the vet noted. Her subsequent CERFs were clear so hers probably wasn't hereditary or it wouldn't have disappeared. 

Your best bet is to ask the bitch's owner about the cataract(s) as the examining vet usually explains to the owner why they note it on the exam; some vets are much pickier than others about very small lens imperfections. In my case I explained to people about the original injury and let them decide.


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

I think you will find that Lean Mac also was diagnosed with Punctate cataract E-l on the CERF site.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

It is quite common in labs. I've had a couple over time, but never have they been associated with anything else and know of others who bred 2 dogs w/ punctates and got nothing negative. I'd personally not worry. Anne


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

Common in goldens too. Not a huge concern.


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Could be from injury, I have one that had problems with grass seeds in her eye which actually cut the lens. She CERF'd with punctate cataract a year later in that eye in the same location. The AVCO vet was not the one that treated her previously, so he had no knowledge of the injury. We had him diagram the location and size of the cataract for comparision at subsequent CERF visits.


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Since you PM'ed me on another site, I would surmise you're referring to my CLF, call name Maya.....

She was CERF'ed at 27 months or so. I spoke with the vet at length about it and he felt it was a non-issue, but he's the extremely picky type and since it was there, he said he was going to note it. We did not know if it was from injury or hereditary. I do run in some seedy areas, etc.

It has certainly never been an issue with her marking.

In any case, I do not believe she will be bred again (mostly for personal reasons). I've been *very, very* pleased with her pups, but I don't have the time to put into another litter at this point in my life.

CS


----------



## River Hill (Oct 21, 2008)

A different breeding I was looking at as I know you were not breeding Maya again.



Cat Squirrel said:


> Since you PM'ed me on another site, I would surmise you're referring to my CLF, call name Maya.....
> 
> She was CERF'ed at 27 months or so. I spoke with the vet at length about it and he felt it was a non-issue, but he's the extremely picky type and since it was there, he said he was going to note it. We did not know if it was from injury or hereditary. I do run in some seedy areas, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

> A different breeding I was looking at as I know you were not breeding Maya again.


10-4

Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 4, 2007)

I think almost all dogs that hunt heavy cover for pheasants will have this condition. EK


----------

